# 1-1/2" riser



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone use an 1-1/2 " riser for a 200 amp panel? I have always used 2" and didn't even realize I had the option.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

POCO in my area requires 2" unless service drop is over 100' then 2-1/2" is required.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If it's a *riser*, yes, it would be legal in my area.

If it's a *mast*, then no, it would need to be 2" or larger.

What's the difference?

Riser (service drop attached to wall):










Mast (service drop attached to pipe):


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Never tried...I just use 2'' pulls or pushes easier...And yeah 2'' minimum if its a mast.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If it's a *riser*, yes, it would be legal in my area.
> 
> If it's a *mast*, then no, it would need to be 2" or larger.


Yeah same here.......I read the original post to quick, I saw riser but was thinking mast!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Never tried...I just use 2'' pulls or pushes easier..............


Then you're wasting money for a 100a riser. Do you use GRC or IMC as well?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Then you're wasting money for a 100a riser. Do you use GRC or IMC as well?


I use 2'' only for 200 amp service...I usually use 1 1/4 for 100 even though I can use 1''...

My supply house only stocks IMC, so that what I use when I use a 2'' mast....Anything else EMT and PVC on rare occasions.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If it's a *riser*, yes, it would be legal in my area.
> 
> If it's a *mast*, then no, it would need to be 2" or larger.


 Same here.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I use 2'' only for 200 amp service...I usually use 1 1/4 for 100 even though I can use 1''...
> 
> My supply house only stocks IMC, so that what I use when I use a 2'' mast....Anything else EMT and PVC on rare occasions.


 

I have a habit of going 1 size up on most of my conduit installs. I've learned that its easier to pull wires thru a bigger conduit which makes it easier on me. I like easier on me more than I care about the extra cost.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use 1 1/4 for 100a and 2" for 200 amp.

It is easier stocking only those (2) sizes in PVC.

Also, those are the only sizes I can get offset PVC nipples that have a female end.

They always look good when the MP is not flush with the siding


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't know about you guys but we can use 1 1/4" in Canada for a 200a service.
(2/0 CU hots and #6 bare neutral)


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

W.T.H. part of Canada?:blink:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Manitoba... They let us use a #6 CU neutral for 200a service (#8 for 100a)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

! 1/4" on 100amp, 2" on 200 amp. 2" IMC on masts. only keeping 1 1/4 and 2" PVC parts is a lot easier for me than throwing 1 1/2 in the loop.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I still don't see the advantage of 1 1/4 inch conduit,and i'm glad its not me, doing that service in winter.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

1 1/4 for 100 amp. and 2 inch for 200 amp. The best and most used.


Most suppliers don't keep a big stock of 1 1/2 inch. I have not seen offset T.A.s in anything but 1 1/4 and 2 inch. And off sets make a lot cleaner looking job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> 1 1/4 for 100 amp. and 2 inch for 200 amp. The best and most used.
> 
> 
> Most suppliers don't keep a big stock of 1 1/2 inch. I have not seen offset T.A.s in anything but 1 1/4 and 2 inch. And off sets make a lot cleaner looking job.



1½ conduit is useless.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats what I use for 100 amp.


----------

